# Chloe's Adoption Cakes



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Here are pictures of the cakes I made for my granddaughter's adoption party. She was calling it her Pickens Party. She is very girly and into the Disney princesses.

The first cake was chocolate fudge and the second one was french vanilla. The roses were hot pink and purple swirled icing. The walkway to the castle was sugar crystals with dusted with edible gold pearl dust. Took me a day and a half and 24 cups of frosting to make these cakes and they were gone in three hours!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I love the cakes that second one is just is so cute! Now i want some cake.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow!!! Talk about creative...They are wonderful and I bet they are as yummy as they look.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Beautiful cakes, especially the 2nd one. Very special. I was adopted too, so I can totally relate. What a special day for your granddaughter.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I know your granddaughter loved the cakes......you did a fantastic job~~I am sure she was in seventh heaven!!!!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:forgive me::forgive me: I am not worthy of looking at your beautiful cakes, Micki. But I could be worthy of eating them. :innocent: What a great job on that second one. I took cake decorating so know how much work that is. WOW!!:w00t: Congratulations again...what a joy!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What beautiful workmanship! And the message is so beautiful. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

that storybook cake is amazing - I love it!!! The other cake is so elegant - it too is beautiful. Your granddaughter is very fortunate to have such a caring grandma to make her such beautiful cakes!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so happy for your famly, love the cakes especially the second cake.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Those cakes are gorgeous!!  Wow!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I love the book :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy Adoption day, Chloe. Your cakes looks delicious and amazing.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you for sharing such a special moment in your family. Your cakes are beautiful and are mouth watering.


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Congrats on the newest addition to your family!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! I loooove it. It looks yummy too  
you are really good at it, Miki  well done! I wish I was that good. 
hugs
Kat

Crystal to Kat: "Mommy! I pwefew fow Aunti Miki to pwepawe ma bifday pawty cake...you need pwactice to leawn how to make it as good as Aunti Miki's"


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:you rock: girl! How talented you are. Those cakes are so lovely, it seems a shame to have eaten them. You did a fantastic job on the roses. Beautiful pics:chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Miki -- those are fantastic. Made me want a piece.  BTW, did you make the one in your siggy. It's absolutely gorgeous too. You're very talented.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Miki -- those are fantastic. Made me want a piece.  BTW, did you make the one in your siggy. It's absolutely gorgeous too. You're very talented.


 
Thanks for all the great compliments, you guys! It was funny, most everyone said they preferred chocolate but changed their mind after trying the vanilla.

Yes, I did make the one in my siggy, but... it's a group of pincushions, not real cake!

I have alot of girlfriends and a MIL (and Bogie) who share my birthday month. We got together for our 5th annual Birthday Bash (weekend long sew-in) at my house this year and I made everyone a slice of "cake" to take home with them.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

YUM! Lovely job and very thoughtful princess cake. I want cake too.


----------

